# [SOLVED] sony vaio laptop all drivers missing



## androoshka (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello. I have a sony vaio laptop which says sve151a11w on the back but says sve15118fg on the box (it is secondhand) so im not sure which model it is. But basically my friend has tried to reinstall windows and lost everything! Including my drivers (all 7). Ive looked on the sony 
site but they only have a synoptics driver and nothing else.

Do you know where i could find the drivers?

Thankyou


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: sony vaio laptop all drivers missing*

what windows version are you running 

can you so this and post result
Model:

* Go to Start > All Programs > Accessories > Command Prompt
* Type,  wmic computersystem get model 
* Press Enter


----------



## androoshka (Apr 20, 2009)

Windows 7 ultimate 32bit..

Model: SVE15117FGW


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: sony vaio laptop all drivers missing*

Support for SVE15117FG : E Series : VAIO™ Laptops & Computers : Sony Australia
try using the 
VAIO Update version 6.1.1.10250
download - install and then run 
should find all drivers for the PC


----------



## androoshka (Apr 20, 2009)

After i open it, it extracts, installshield window opens for about 3 seconds then just closes and nothing happens. Cant install it


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: sony vaio laptop all drivers missing*

whats written on the CoA label- should be on the bottom of the laptop


----------



## androoshka (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: sony vaio laptop all drivers missing*

Certificate of Authenticity?

Windows 7 Home premium OA
Sony Corp. 4-256-298-01

Product Key: xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx x16-96072
00196-271-684-880


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: sony vaio laptop all drivers missing*

so how come it has windows 7 ultimate on?


----------



## androoshka (Apr 20, 2009)

I got it secondhand as is, so i have no idea


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: sony vaio laptop all drivers missing*

well, its probably not a legal copy of windows 
did you get any DVDs with the machine at all 
it maybe possible (but unlikely ) to create the media from the recovery partition - if it still exists 
and you have any sony software on the PC 

have a read here

how to recovery
View Document

how to create recovery media
View Document

how to order recovery media
View Document

can you provide a screen shot of disk manager

Start> Control Panel > Administrative Tools >Computer manager > Disk manager


----------



## androoshka (Apr 20, 2009)

Vwala! I followed ur links and found another link to another sony support site and to a similar model laptop: 

http://esupport.sony.com/CA/p/model-home.pl?mdl=SVE15117FDW&LOC=3#/downloadTab

I downloaded all drivers i needed and everything now works fine.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: sony vaio laptop all drivers missing*

thanks for posting your solution, and links 
if it a pirate copy , you will run into issues in the future with updates etc


----------

